# Datsun Repair in Portland, Oregon?



## JBird (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a mechanic in Portland, Oregon to work on my '79 Datsun 510?

I've looked up a couple Datsun specialists in the phone book - I could call them but I think any skilled and honest mechanic would do, and I'm having trouble finding one.

I took in my car to a shop four months ago after I replaced a leaky mechanical fuel pump - the pump seemed to be the correct one but it was running too rich, so I took it to a shop close to home (because it was running rough) to try and stem the fuel pressure. They've had the car for FOUR MONTHS. In that time they rebuilt the carbureator, installed a fuel pressure regulator that didn't work, and even replaced the fuel pump again with another one that didn't work. They're out of ideas, but what's worse is that they never call me and they never return my calls. I've already paid them a substantial sum after a pick-up attempt failed (kept stalling out - I took it back), and a call to them last week ended with the mechanic hanging up on me.

I need to get it out of there and to a mechanic that can be trusted to take care of the problem.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
JBird


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

Crap this is a tough one. There are some good reputable mechanics at Total car care, on 122nd and Market in Portland. Theys eem to know what they are doing and more then one drives homebuilt hotrods as daily drivers. I know of alot of Mechanics in Portland, but most of them are worthless money grubbers, much like the one you went to. The guys at Total, though are reputable and every single mechanic is ASE master certified. Other then that Ron Tonkin Nissan has some good guys in the shop. Also there is a dealership in Beaverton, I can't remember it's location but it's near one of the malls, not Washington Square, but the other one. It's both a strip mall and an indoor mall. There is a large bookstore, a McDonalds, etc. The main guy there is a lover of the Classic Datsuns. A discussion with those guys face to face, might net some good info. I live in Portland, so if you can drop me a PM, maybe we can get in touch and talk it over, and maybe with the two of us on it we can fix it. If my truck was running I'd grab a tow strap and tow it out of there for just the cost of gas. In my opinion if they can't fix the problem, they shouldn't be charging you any money. Also if the car ran when it went in and doesn't now, they have no business charging storage, and should actually pay for another mechanic to fix it. This sounds like familiar behaviour, are these guys on Division or Powell by chance? Sounds like the same people a friend of mine had trouble with, they screwed up his car so bad, after charging him nearly 3 grand, he had to sell it to the junkyard. I offered to sell him the engine out of mine(which was awesome), and then put it in his car for him at a cheap price, but he was tired of the headache.


----------

